# How much longer can you manage living in Egypt? How much longer are you here for?



## ArabianNights

Well, I am moping today in the horrible rainy weather, after being back from beautiful, sunny and artificial Dubai - to this dump called Alexandria. I have another 4 months here.... my residence expires end of June, but my Uni finishes end of May sometime and I am out of here as soon as. It feels like I have to be here for another 4 years! 

How long is everyone else here for?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol don't ask me as I keep leaving and coming back although this time I feel much more settled but I put that down to having bought a house in Spain and now I have a bolt hole to run to if needed.

I always find the first 3 months the hardest when I come back which I put down to feeling homesick but after that I start to think I am on the home straight .. to my holiday lol


----------



## Lanason

err I actually love living here - its fun / challenging / rewarding / humerus / frustrating

but most of all its NOT boring

Don't see any reason to go back to the UK for the foreseeable future . . . . . 

But I am the eternal optimist


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> err I actually love living here - its fun / challenging / rewarding / humerus / frustrating
> 
> but most of all its NOT boring
> 
> Don't see any reason to go back to the UK for the foreseeable future . . . . .
> 
> But I am the eternal optimist




You are here with your family plus you are not a women living alone but I can see the appeal for you.


----------



## marimar

I agree with Lanason, I love living here. I am here until the end unless we feel its too dangerous for our children to stay. After living in Sharm I would have to say I disagree with ArabianNights comments about Alexandria being a dump. Every place has its good points and beautiful places, you just have to appreciate each place for what it is or has. Some people, if they never wanted to be here in the first place will always look at the country with a negative view.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marimar said:


> I agree with Lanason, I love living here. I am here until the end unless we feel its too dangerous for our children to stay. After living in Sharm I would have to say I disagree with ArabianNights comments about Alexandria being a dump. Every place has its good points and beautiful places, you just have to appreciate each place for what it is or has. Some people, if they never wanted to be here in the first place will always look at the country with a negative view.




I was so desperate to live here.. the adventure and mystery seemed to be so very enticing.. the very first time I arrived in Cairo it was raining.. says it all really lol


----------



## canuck2010

+/- 10 months and counting...


----------



## PaulAshton

I love Egypt as weird suits me, family or not I am here to stay if they have enough or feel it is not safe I told them they are not chained here..

I intend to live here for life I have no intention of even stepping foot outside Egypt my only regret was not making the move sooner.

My mother is moving over as well but leaving her boyfriend behind I am sure she will find a new one :eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason

Having the family here is great - kids school amazing, also the social scene at school is good.

Now i have my set of golf clubs, I may even start to get a bit fitter !!!!


----------



## Lanason

Why did I come here ????

I got a phone call back in 2009 saying "fancy a new job?"

After establishing it was in ........EGYPT ...... the sense of adventure / daring got the better of me.
My Dad said "Do you know what you are doing" 
My reply was "Absolutely not" - I had no idea what I was doing. But it seemed like a risk worth taking. 
I had NEVER been to the Middle East or Africa (holiday or Business) - we had a weekend interview / reccy - my wife came over as well. The next time I came to Cairo was to start work the next day !!!!

A great adventure and worth a good few minutes conversation with friends at home - they all wanna know what its like. My sister and her husband are coming over for 2 weeks in Feb - will be nice


----------



## Sonrisa

Lets face, living in Egypt isn't easy. ITs nerve breaking, desperating at times. One gets tired of negociating everything, of getting constantly ripped off. Then there are poor kids with bare feet and dirty faces everywhere, begging in the streets, its heartbreaking. People can be rough, drive like muppets, and cough their insides out in the street. 
Rubbish is everywhere. It stinks. Its dangerous at times. These are turbulent times. 

But then I feel very fortunate and privileged to live comfortably, to have my living costs and needs covered, my husband has a job which is the most important thing right now, and my children are happy,thriving, well settled in school, and popular amongst their friends. I miss many of the luxuries I had before coming here, when I had a well paid job and did't have children under my care, but there is a time for everything, adn I feel that I am in the best place I could be right now, given the circumstances. On a personal level, I couldn't ask for more. 

So I think I can well manage as long as it takes, really. 

I know its miserable now, but wait till March, when Spring covers Egypt with Red, Fucsia, Purple, Yellow flowers. Its like an explosion of colour and maybe you;ll feel the beauty of it.


----------



## ArabianNights

Lanason said:


> err I actually love living here - its fun / challenging / rewarding / humerus / frustrating
> 
> but most of all its NOT boring
> 
> Don't see any reason to go back to the UK for the foreseeable future . . . . .
> 
> But I am the eternal optimist


Oh im not talking about going back to the UK! Im talking about just leaving Egypt....


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol don't ask me as I keep leaving and coming back although this time I feel much more settled but I put that down to having bought a house in Spain and now I have a bolt hole to run to if needed.
> 
> I always find the first 3 months the hardest when I come back which I put down to feeling homesick but after that I start to think I am on the home straight .. to my holiday lol


Yes, I think having a place somewhere else certainly does make one feel more secure, as you have that security of something to fall back on, if something does happen. I need to start to get one of those, the only security I have is my 19 year old sisters house in England lol


----------



## ArabianNights

marimar said:


> I agree with Lanason, I love living here. I am here until the end unless we feel its too dangerous for our children to stay. After living in Sharm I would have to say I disagree with ArabianNights comments about Alexandria being a dump. Every place has its good points and beautiful places, you just have to appreciate each place for what it is or has. Some people, if they never wanted to be here in the first place will always look at the country with a negative view.


Your right that each place has its good and bad places... including alex. But you are also right that I never wanted to be here and I also think that my recent experiences have placed a damper on things! No doubt, there are nice aspects of Alex, but not enough for me to want to stay here permanently. Being a girl in her 20's living alone, in a male dominated society and being a Muslim (believe it or not, a Muslim girl living alone in a majority Muslim country is hard) is very hard in comparison to if I had family with me, which makes things a lot easier.


----------



## ArabianNights

Sonrisa said:


> Lets face, living in Egypt isn't easy. ITs nerve breaking, desperating at times. One gets tired of negociating everything, of getting constantly ripped off. Then there are poor kids with bare feet and dirty faces everywhere, begging in the streets, its heartbreaking. People can be rough, drive like muppets, and cough their insides out in the street.
> Rubbish is everywhere. It stinks. Its dangerous at times. These are turbulent times.


You've hit the nail right on the head! This is exactly how I feel. I am tired of having to negotiate with a cab driver everytime I walk out of the door.... not just that, but everything. I can deal with the ripping off.... but it gets too much, really  



> But then I feel very fortunate and privileged to live comfortably, to have my living costs and needs covered, my husband has a job which is the most important thing right now, and my children are happy,thriving, well settled in school, and popular amongst their friends. I miss many of the luxuries I had before coming here, when I had a well paid job and did't have children under my care, but there is a time for everything, adn I feel that I am in the best place I could be right now, given the circumstances. On a personal level, I couldn't ask for more.


This is what I do not have. I have my funding coming in from the UK, but I find that it is not enough to live on here! Although people say that living is cheap... that is a complete myth! It isnt, especially when you factor in the ripping off. Again I am also alone, so of course I feel more vulnerable, in an Egypt that is going through what is is now. If I didnt lie every single day to Egyptians who ask about my living situation or who ask whom I live with etc (I constantly lie that my husband is here and that he works/studies here too) I am sure that I would have been sliced up and into pieces now, by these so called men. I am sure that if I had my husband here or was living with my family as you are, and didnt have to live on megre student funding, which is mostly eaten by the ripping off gang, then I would feel the same as you


----------



## marimar

ArabianNights said:


> Your right that each place has its good and bad places... including alex. But you are also right that I never wanted to be here and I also think that my recent experiences have placed a damper on things! No doubt, there are nice aspects of Alex, but not enough for me to want to stay here permanently. Being a girl in her 20's living alone, in a male dominated society and being a Muslim (believe it or not, a Muslim girl living alone in a majority Muslim country is hard) is very hard in comparison to if I had family with me, which makes things a lot easier.


100% agree........it must be really challenging to be a woman living alone in Egypt, it's something I know myself wouldn't be able to do. I am so fortunate to have my wonderful husband here to help with things. I know both you and Maiden are living by yourselves so a big :clap2: to you both for coping with it all (and for anyone else going it alone). I just hope the rest of your time here goes well.


----------



## expatagogo

I'm staying until they make me leave. 

I do the almost the same work I did in the US, for less pay, less time, and far fewer headaches, and I have a much higher quality of life - a lush flat with security and a doorman, a nanny to cook and clean, an ironing guy that picks up and delivers, taxi rides to where I want to go, fresh produce, a salon girl who comes to my home, and smiling faces when they see me and my money coming because the least I can do is share what I have with those who need it more than I do.

Egypt is what you make of it.


----------



## bermac

expatagogo said:


> I'm staying until they make me leave.
> 
> I do the almost the same work I did in the US, for less pay, less time, and far fewer headaches, and I have a much higher quality of life - a lush flat with security and a doorman, a nanny to cook and clean, an ironing guy that picks up and delivers, taxi rides to where I want to go, fresh produce, a salon girl who comes to my home, and smiling faces when they see me and my money coming because the least I can do is share what I have with those who need it more than I do.
> 
> Egypt is what you make of it.


I totally agree. Egypt is what you make of it. We have seen amazing things. Been ripped off for sure - but why get too mad about it just learn from it. 

We love sailing on the Nile in a felucca with a cooler of drinks, friends, our dog. - all for 60 LE. golfing in Katameya. Driving in the desert. Visiting roman ruins like Dimeh and Pelusium. Visiting Unesco Heritage sites like Whale Valley. Saqarra. Wandering around the streets in old Cairo near the Baab Zuwela. The weather. The fresh fruit and vegetables. The wonderful eish baladi - the best country pita ever. 

Ok the wine sucks but we smuggle in enough to meet our needs. 

Home is what you make of it. 

Like the Talking Heads lyrics. "home is where I want to be but I guess I am already there"


----------



## SHendra

Alex's is a bit of a hard place to be alone in. Even though I had my ex-husband there and his familly I was still pretty much on my own with my son. I did end up with pretty bad depression too with being stuck in my home for days on end. I just didn't have the resources to fullfill all the time I had or able to do for my lad as I would like. 

I still however believe this is not a 'Egypt' problem. I believe it simply was because I was by myself. I'm living on the edge of London now which we all know isn't a cheap area to live yet I can do a lot more here for nothing. But most importantly I have my friends here that I have known for many years. Xmas this year felt great it consisted of 3 families with a total of 9kids in all having fun together over at a friends of mine where we've each contributed something into the xmas dinner. Was a wonderful day. It was not about things but being together. It isn't about location it's about what you have in the place your in. I'd be quite happy in the middle of nowhere as long as I have good company to share a laugh with or even shed a tear with! 

In a side note about the taxi's in Alexandria.. you have to develop a little bit of a mean streak! You do not have to negotiate with them at all. Just have a rough idea what a-b is, have the money ready and when you get to your destination get out of the car and pay the guy via the passenger window, say shokran turn around and walk off. He can't nor will he do anything, just let him have his fit. It seams a harsher way but for sanity reasons it will help you not have your day ruined! Example: Your area to Green Plaza around 12-15. Not more! (however if at the Plaza on return go outside the complex to return!). I actually found by doing this I didn't have to worry about my getting abouts as such and also only did my shopping in a supermarket like fathalla/carrefour/metro where it was scanned through.. again did not have to say 'how much is this'. It is hard if your on your own you've noone to battle your corners but you can make it more liveable in the meantime. After all it's survival lol. 

I still actually like/love Egypt and do find myself missing it sometimes!


----------



## PaulAshton

I found a solution 2 months ago to getting ripped off while shopping at the market.

I have 2 wallets (one is simply an old camera case)

The one wallet has in what I expect to pay at each stall for fruit or pharmacy etc etc (no more than 50LE in coins and 10 or 5LE and the other wallet with my money and my other wallet for feeding the small wallet which I show them that looks like it has nothing in it...

I show them my "no money" wallet and say no money and lie to them and say I am staff who has lost my job and need my money for my plane ticket and my mother is going blind, I get things dirt cheap, free fruit etc, extra pita bread and bones for my dog from the butcher.

I have also scammed a few larger shops by confusing them at the till and its given me great pleasure, even if only for 5LE but that one is hard to pull off when caught 'I act stupid

I also gained the trust of one taxi driver who believes my fake story and drives me around for next to nothing, minimum fare..

I am sure they make it up by scamming others and I probably still get scammed here and there:eyebrows:

One place I got a free brush and roller with one can of paint saying I would come back for 10 cans and be a big customer I find they are more likely to believe a foreigner :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

PaulAshton said:


> I found a solution 2 months ago to getting ripped off while shopping at the market.
> 
> I have 2 wallets (one is simply an old camera case)
> 
> The one wallet has in what I expect to pay at each stall for fruit or pharmacy etc etc (no more than 50LE in coins and 10 or 5LE and the other wallet with my money and my other wallet for feeding the small wallet which I show them that looks like it has nothing in it...
> 
> I show them my "no money" wallet and say no money and lie to them and say I am staff who has lost my job and need my money for my plane ticket and my mother is going blind, I get things dirt cheap, free fruit etc, extra pita bread and bones for my dog from the butcher.
> 
> I have also scammed a few larger shops by confusing them at the till and its given me great pleasure, even if only for 5LE but that one is hard to pull off when caught 'I act stupid
> 
> I also gained the trust of one taxi driver who believes my fake story and drives me around for next to nothing, minimum fare..
> 
> I am sure they make it up by scamming others and I probably still get scammed here and there:eyebrows:
> 
> One place I got a free brush and roller with one can of paint saying I would come back for 10 cans and be a big customer I find they are more likely to believe a foreigner :eyebrows:



Personally I find what you are doing is nothing short of theft and this coming from a man who often boasted of his wealth.. you cannot complain about being scammed and then scam others.


----------



## marimar

PaulAshton said:


> One place I got a free brush and roller with one can of paint saying I would come back for 10 cans and be a big customer I find they are more likely to believe a foreigner :eyebrows:


So by this behaviour you are making yourself no better than the people who scam and getting honest foreigners a bad reputation in the process...thanks


----------



## canuck2010

On the other hand. I was at a hardware store the other day (one that I have frequented quite a few times before). I needed 6 screwed for a piece of furniture, the guy had the screws and they cost 4 pounds. He just gave them to me for free as he didn't have change for a 10le note. That's a nice perk for being a loyal customer. The bakery I also frequent usually lets me go paying a little less if I don't have exact change (as he doesn't either). He knows I'll be back.

The point is, many people here appreciate their customers and if you don't abuse their generosity they'll do their best to get you to return. I also think many shop owners are pleasantly surprised to have regular customers who are honest and treat the shop keepers as equals (ie. greet them with a hello and a smile), as opposed to opportunists who scam or get involved in heated shouting matches.


----------



## hyper_janice

marimar said:


> So by this behaviour you are making yourself no better than the people who scam and getting honest foreigners a bad reputation in the process...thanks


If you're not a part of the solution, you're part of the problem. Tisk, Tisk, Tisk!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

canuck2010 said:


> On the other hand. I was at a hardware store the other day (one that I have frequented quite a few times before). I needed 6 screwed for a piece of furniture, the guy had the screws and they cost 4 pounds. He just gave them to me for free as he didn't have change for a 10le note. That's a nice perk for being a loyal customer. The bakery I also frequent usually lets me go paying a little less if I don't have exact change (as he doesn't either). He knows I'll be back.
> 
> The point is, many people here appreciate their customers and if you don't abuse their generosity they'll do their best to get you to return. I also think many shop owners are pleasantly surprised to have regular customers who are honest and treat the shop keepers as equals (ie. greet them with a hello and a smile), as opposed to opportunists who scam or get involved in heated shouting matches.




The corner shop staff that I use are always polite and honest with me.
They have come to my door when I have forgotten my change.
I actually owe them 5 pounds as he didn't want to change my big note.. he knows I will pay it when I next go in. The staff greet me in the street.
The pharmacy that I use can not do enough for me... never overcharges.

Good and bad in all societies.


----------



## hyper_janice

Even after 4 years, I cannot figure out the obsession with the religion and the total disrespect for ethics. It appears to be a direct contradiction. Even family members don't seem to think it is wrong to try and screw their relatives out of what is rightfully the other family member's. It's all very confusing.


----------



## expatagogo

canuck2010 said:


> On the other hand. I was at a hardware store the other day (one that I have frequented quite a few times before). I needed 6 screwed for a piece of furniture, the guy had the screws and they cost 4 pounds. He just gave them to me for free as he didn't have change for a 10le note. That's a nice perk for being a loyal customer. The bakery I also frequent usually lets me go paying a little less if I don't have exact change (as he doesn't either). He knows I'll be back.
> 
> The point is, many people here appreciate their customers and if you don't abuse their generosity they'll do their best to get you to return. I also think many shop owners are pleasantly surprised to have regular customers who are honest and treat the shop keepers as equals (ie. greet them with a hello and a smile), as opposed to opportunists who scam or get involved in heated shouting matches.


I once dropped my wallet on a microbus (nobody took it, it was my fault) and didn't discover it until I was at a fruit/vegetable stand purchasing produce. When I realized I'd lost my wallet (with my freshly paid salary in it), the gentleman at the stand reached into his pocket, took out a wad of cash, and asked me how much I wanted. My current flat is a 20 minute walk to his little stand and I make the trek just to spend my money there. Don't think for one minute I will buy so much as a lemon from anyone else. 

Not only that, but my driver's license was returned. A baweb found it and gave it to another baweb who had an American living in his building. She found me on facebook and made sure it was returned. Nothing but the license, and certainly not the money, but I'm sure there was someone who needed the money more than I did and that's where it went.

I think when Egyptians realize people aren't tourists but neighbors and that females aren't out in the street shopping for men, it makes a difference.


----------



## Widget

PaulAshton said:


> I show them my "no money" wallet and say no money and lie to them and say I am staff who has lost my job and need my money for my plane ticket and my mother is going blind, I get things dirt cheap, free fruit etc, extra pita bread and bones for my dog from the butcher.


You should feel ashamed of yourself. The guys that sell fruit and veg in Old Market are not out to rip people off, they are simply trying to make a living, and to lie like that is so low. 
If you walk around the city in your nice clothes looking like a rich tourist then the Bizarre owners will treat you as such, yes ok they do overcharge people for the same old tat, but they only charge what people are stupid enough to pay, nine times out of ten if you offer a lower price they will accept.



PaulAshton said:


> I also gained the trust of one taxi driver who believes my fake story and drives me around for next to nothing, minimum fare..
> 
> I am sure they make it up by scamming others and I probably still get scammed here and there:eyebrows:


That's as maybe, but again, these guys are just trying to make a living and at the moment with tourist numbers down so low they are struggling, they still have to pay for their fuel and the rent on the cars, depending on those of us that are still here to make their meagre living (alot of the time to send home to the family). And yes again, they do overcharge the tourists and try to overcharge the residents, but only by what they know some people are dim enough to pay. Stop being such an a******* Paul, you can afford to pay their fares. Ask the driver before you get in how much, in arabic, they are less likely to try it on then. Naama (Halomy St) to French school = 15le, as is to Mercato. To Ragab's and Old Market it's about 10-15le depending on the mood of the driver. Better still if you're that concerned above saving some money, start using the microbuses!!

Please just stop it, it's people like you that give the non Egyptians living in Sharm a bad name.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Widget said:


> You should feel ashamed of yourself. The guys that sell fruit and veg in Old Market are not out to rip people off, they are simply trying to make a living, and to lie like that is so low.
> If you walk around the city in your nice clothes looking like a rich tourist then the Bizarre owners will treat you as such, yes ok they do overcharge people for the same old tat, but they only charge what people are stupid enough to pay, nine times out of ten if you offer a lower price they will accept.
> 
> 
> 
> That's as maybe, but again, these guys are just trying to make a living and at the moment with tourist numbers down so low they are struggling, they still have to pay for their fuel and the rent on the cars, depending on those of us that are still here to make their meagre living (alot of the time to send home to the family). And yes again, they do overcharge the tourists and try to overcharge the residents, but only by what they know some people are dim enough to pay. Stop being such an a******* Paul, you can afford to pay their fares. Ask the driver before you get in how much, in arabic, they are less likely to try it on then. Naama (Halomy St) to French school = 15le, as is to Mercato. To Ragab's and Old Market it's about 10-15le depending on the mood of the driver. Better still if you're that concerned above saving some money, start using the microbuses!!
> 
> Please just stop it, it's people like you that give the non Egyptians living in Sharm a bad name.




to be honest a pinch of salt comes to mind when reading his posts.


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> to be honest a pinch of salt comes to mind when reading his posts.


Yeah I know a lot of what comes out of his fingers is total twaddle, and normally I just smile to myself and sigh, but on this occasion I felt the need to bite.......malish.


----------



## marenostrum

Arabian I can see why you want to leave this place. From reading your posts I gather that you are here without the usual expat perks. 
These perks make life here much better for most of us expats. Lets face it, we do not live in the real Egypt. We have maids, drivers, cleaners, sports clubs membership, get good money with the work, we basically live in a bubble. As a student you probably don't have these perks which make all the difference. I wonder how many of us would be here if it wasn't for these benefits.


----------



## marenostrum

Widget said:


> You should feel ashamed of yourself. The guys that sell fruit and veg in Old Market are not out to rip people off, they are simply trying to make a living, and to lie like that is so low.
> If you walk around the city in your nice clothes looking like a rich tourist then the Bizarre owners will treat you as such, yes ok they do overcharge people for the same old tat, but they only charge what people are stupid enough to pay, nine times out of ten if you offer a lower price they will accept.
> 
> 
> 
> That's as maybe, but again, these guys are just trying to make a living and at the moment with tourist numbers down so low they are struggling, they still have to pay for their fuel and the rent on the cars, depending on those of us that are still here to make their meagre living (alot of the time to send home to the family). And yes again, they do overcharge the tourists and try to overcharge the residents, but only by what they know some people are dim enough to pay. Stop being such an a******* Paul, you can afford to pay their fares. Ask the driver before you get in how much, in arabic, they are less likely to try it on then. Naama (Halomy St) to French school = 15le, as is to Mercato. To Ragab's and Old Market it's about 10-15le depending on the mood of the driver. Better still if you're that concerned above saving some money, start using the microbuses!!
> 
> Please just stop it, it's people like you that give the non Egyptians living in Sharm a bad name.


Don't get upset about this post. Most of what the guy says is utter bollocks but hurts no one.
It won't be long until a third alias appears on the forum.

I just read it as entertainment and attention seeking.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Arabian I can see why you want to leave this place. From reading your posts I gather that you are here without the usual expat perks.
> These perks make life here much better for most of us expats. Lets face it, we do not live in the real Egypt. We have maids, drivers, cleaners, sports clubs membership, get good money with the work, we basically live in a bubble. As a student you probably don't have these perks which make all the difference. I wonder how many of us would be here if it wasn't for these benefits.




Not me


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> Not me


Fair enough.


----------



## ArabianNights

marenostrum said:


> Arabian I can see why you want to leave this place. From reading your posts I gather that you are here without the usual expat perks.
> These perks make life here much better for most of us expats. Lets face it, we do not live in the real Egypt. We have maids, drivers, cleaners, sports clubs membership, get good money with the work, we basically live in a bubble. As a student you probably don't have these perks which make all the difference. I wonder how many of us would be here if it wasn't for these benefits.


marenostrum - you are exactly right. I do not want to sound like an ungrateful so and so.... but most foreigners who live here have all these perks. I get to live on 2000 English Pounds to last me 3 months and my rent is around 200 english pounds a month. Anything cheaper then this is an apartment that is molding, literally - I have seen them. Most exapts have a nice 'western style' apartment to come to, probably arranged by their company, along with insurance and the other perks that you mentioned....I am not bitter about it, but when I see some random posts by people who in short tell me to pack it in and have a better 'attitude', then it does make me wonder what kind of lovely life they have here to say that


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Not me


Yeah, right! :tongue1:


----------



## CatMandoo

Arabian Nights

I can't help but wonder what made you choose Egypt, of all places in this world, to continue your education?

Had you ever been here before? Did you research living here, and what daily life is like, especially given the fact that you knew there might be problems with your husband's visa, and you might be on your own?


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> Arabian Nights
> 
> I can't help but wonder what made you choose Egypt, of all places in this world, to continue your education?
> 
> Had you ever been here before? Did you research living here, and what daily life is like, especially given the fact that you knew there might be problems with your husband's visa, and you might be on your own?



I am here for one year - on an exchange program and Egypt is the only country that my university in London has a link with. Syria was an option, but was cancelled due to the revolution. My other choice was Qatar, which fell through. Egypt was the safety option, which unfortunately I had to take. 

Also, I had been here and lived in Cairo for a month April last year, before I came to live here now and that too with my husband. At the time he had no problems whatsoever getting a tourist visa and due to this experience, we didnt foresee problems in him getting a visa to Egypt again. Based on this experience, we planned to live together in Egypt - and then they at the embassy started creating problems and hence my husband did not get the visa. I never mentioned anywhere that I knew my husband would not get a visa. I thought that considering he had one not so long ago, I thought that it wouldn't be an issue getting one again.


----------



## expatagogo

I don't think it's a case of being in hate with Egypt nearly as much as it is working through the stages of culture shock.


----------



## CatMandoo

expatagogo said:


> I don't think it's a case of being in hate with Egypt nearly as much as it is working through the stages of culture shock.


Good point. It can be very difficult, but she only has 5 more months to get through, and then can go home, as she said. Not that long of a period in the realm of life.

Of all the expats I have met here, those that did express as much displeasure as AN left to go back to their home country. The funny thing is, once back home, they started complaining about other things..LOL


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> Good point. It can be very difficult, but she only has 5 more months to get through, and then can go home, as she said. Not that long of a period in the realm of life.
> 
> Of all the expats I have met here, those that did express as much displeasure as AN left to go back to their home country. The funny thing is, once back home, they started complaining about other things..LOL


My residency visa is going to expire at the end of June... but my University finishes end of May.. I am out of here on the next flight out. Ill be going back to the UK only for about a week, and then ill be spending 6 months in Paris, as I am also doing French. Then Ill have my last 6 months in London  home  .... then after a bit ill be back out again to Dubai  InshAllah


----------



## Helen Ellis

marenostrum said:


> Arabian I can see why you want to leave this place. From reading your posts I gather that you are here without the usual expat perks.
> These perks make life here much better for most of us expats. Lets face it, we do not live in the real Egypt. We have maids, drivers, cleaners, sports clubs membership, get good money with the work, we basically live in a bubble. As a student you probably don't have these perks which make all the difference. I wonder how many of us would be here if it wasn't for these benefits.


I used to have those things, when I lived in Alex. Now I have non and live on around £300 pcm although I don't pay much in rent which helps. So I don't go out as much, or just have a few drinks, don't eat out a lot. I use the micro bus, eat falafel from Gad for lunch (1.50le), walk places. But I can still have fun, go diving, party when I want to, spend lazy days with friends or on the beach. But then I came here to enjoy the good weather and not have to work. Maybe the difference is Hurghada.


----------



## Whitedesert

Been here 7 years, and will stay until they kick me out...I am a South African, so the increased crime levels here still pale compared to my home country, and anyway, back home I am an "apartheid era" dinasour, being white, male and having fought against the current "democratic" government for almost 10 years. I am the "old" enemy. Current legislation means I am last in the line for any job curtesy our affirmative action laws back home, so hoping to finish off my working career here, and then decide whether to go home, or Sardinia. Sardinia is currently winning...


----------



## marenostrum

Whitedesert said:


> Been here 7 years, and will stay until they kick me out...I am a South African, so the increased crime levels here still pale compared to my home country, and anyway, back home I am an "apartheid era" dinasour, being white, male and having fought against the current "democratic" government for almost 10 years. I am the "old" enemy. Current legislation means I am last in the line for any job curtesy our affirmative action laws back home, so hoping to finish off my working career here, and then decide whether to go home, or Sardinia. Sardinia is currently winning...


Well if you want to retire in Sardinia you will need a lot of money. Also maids, cooks, drivers etc etc don't come cheap.
If you work in the contractor security sector the above does not apply to you as you will have plenty of money anyway to retire on....


----------



## Whitedesert

marenostrum said:


> Well if you want to retire in Sardinia you will need a lot of money. Also maids, cooks, drivers etc etc don't come cheap.
> If you work in the contractor security sector the above does not apply to you as you will have plenty of money anyway to retire on....


don't need a maid, or cook or driver...can do all of those myself.


----------



## canuck2010

Whitedesert said:


> don't need a maid, or cook or driver...can do all of those myself.


Well, no one NEEDS those things.... but when in Rome...


----------



## ArabianNights

Whitedesert said:


> don't need a maid, or cook or driver...can do all of those myself.


I could do with one right now. Pass it over


----------



## kevinthegulf

*on my way*

Sat in the departure lounge at Cairo airport, start my new job in Bahrain tommorrow, very happy to be going, it may well be out of the frying pan into the fire, however I am worn out here.
The frustrations of work are a major part of my decision to go, trying to to work to standards is difficult here. Internally within my own lot the inefficiencies were immense, and as there is a complete lack of shame & professional pride, you cannot get improvements, on average I rejected invoices 4 times from accounts until we could send them out to clients, whoops you appear to have forgotten $21,000 on that one......

My wife was never greatly enthused with the place, and since the revolution has disliked it more, feeling harrassed when out by herself (& she is Asian and a Muslim with her hair covered)

Apart from the above, my dislikes were the muppetry of pedestrians & car drivers, the ever worsening rubbish situation and the hypocracy.

What will I miss? the weather (I think the climate is good, I am not looking forward to Gulf summers), some good local collegues, the Cairo Hash, the Ace club and the view from my office window where I could see from Citadel round to Saqqara pyramids (when the visibility was good) and the nile passing, , other than that nothing.

From an expat point of view there has been no positives since January last year, although it was a morally reprehensible regime before, it is not my position to try to change the world. I cannot see much optimisim for the future here, I hope things do improve, but while you have lack of responsibility and efficiency of 25% its difficult to see how it gets better.
all the best kev


----------



## Sonrisa

COngratulations on yout move. I hope you and your wife will be much happier in Bahrain! I am sure people ther still drive like puppets but at least there is no rubbish in the streets :clap2:

Personally, After living for three years in Doha, I much prefer Egypt to Gulf countries. But I know that many would choose the Gulf over Egypt any time.


----------



## txlstewart

kevinthegulf said:


> Sat in the departure lounge at Cairo airport, start my new job in Bahrain tommorrow, very happy to be going, it may well be out of the frying pan into the fire, however I am worn out here.
> The frustrations of work are a major part of my decision to go, trying to to work to standards is difficult here. Internally within my own lot the inefficiencies were immense, and as there is a complete lack of shame & professional pride, you cannot get improvements, on average I rejected invoices 4 times from accounts until we could send them out to clients, whoops you appear to have forgotten $21,000 on that one......
> 
> My wife was never greatly enthused with the place, and since the revolution has disliked it more, feeling harrassed when out by herself (& she is Asian and a Muslim with her hair covered)
> 
> Apart from the above, my dislikes were the muppetry of pedestrians & car drivers, the ever worsening rubbish situation and the hypocracy.
> 
> What will I miss? the weather (I think the climate is good, I am not looking forward to Gulf summers), some good local collegues, the Cairo Hash, the Ace club and the view from my office window where I could see from Citadel round to Saqqara pyramids (when the visibility was good) and the nile passing, , other than that nothing.
> 
> From an expat point of view there has been no positives since January last year, although it was a morally reprehensible regime before, it is not my position to try to change the world. I cannot see much optimisim for the future here, I hope things do improve, but while you have lack of responsibility and efficiency of 25% its difficult to see how it gets better.
> all the best kev


Good luck to you! Keep us posted, please, on how things go for you there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

kevinthegulf said:


> Sat in the departure lounge at Cairo airport, start my new job in Bahrain tommorrow, very happy to be going, it may well be out of the frying pan into the fire, however I am worn out here.
> The frustrations of work are a major part of my decision to go, trying to to work to standards is difficult here. Internally within my own lot the inefficiencies were immense, and as there is a complete lack of shame & professional pride, you cannot get improvements, on average I rejected invoices 4 times from accounts until we could send them out to clients, whoops you appear to have forgotten $21,000 on that one......
> 
> My wife was never greatly enthused with the place, and since the revolution has disliked it more, feeling harrassed when out by herself (& she is Asian and a Muslim with her hair covered)
> 
> Apart from the above, my dislikes were the muppetry of pedestrians & car drivers, the ever worsening rubbish situation and the hypocracy.
> 
> What will I miss? the weather (I think the climate is good, I am not looking forward to Gulf summers), some good local collegues, the Cairo Hash, the Ace club and the view from my office window where I could see from Citadel round to Saqqara pyramids (when the visibility was good) and the nile passing, , other than that nothing.
> 
> From an expat point of view there has been no positives since January last year, although it was a morally reprehensible regime before, it is not my position to try to change the world. I cannot see much optimisim for the future here, I hope things do improve, but while you have lack of responsibility and efficiency of 25% its difficult to see how it gets better.
> all the best kev




Congratulations Kevin.

Please do keep us posted on how good life is for you and your wife..

I understand the work frustrations first hand, my biggest bug bear is that we are recruited to make the show run well yet we have no authourity only responsibility and yet when the **** hits the fan we have to take the blame. I have 2 staff I would like to get rid off.. but can I?


----------



## aykalam

Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## hurghadapat

kevinthegulf said:


> Sat in the departure lounge at Cairo airport, start my new job in Bahrain tommorrow, very happy to be going, it may well be out of the frying pan into the fire, however I am worn out here.
> The frustrations of work are a major part of my decision to go, trying to to work to standards is difficult here. Internally within my own lot the inefficiencies were immense, and as there is a complete lack of shame & professional pride, you cannot get improvements, on average I rejected invoices 4 times from accounts until we could send them out to clients, whoops you appear to have forgotten $21,000 on that one......
> 
> My wife was never greatly enthused with the place, and since the revolution has disliked it more, feeling harrassed when out by herself (& she is Asian and a Muslim with her hair covered)
> 
> Apart from the above, my dislikes were the muppetry of pedestrians & car drivers, the ever worsening rubbish situation and the hypocracy.
> 
> What will I miss? the weather (I think the climate is good, I am not looking forward to Gulf summers), some good local collegues, the Cairo Hash, the Ace club and the view from my office window where I could see from Citadel round to Saqqara pyramids (when the visibility was good) and the nile passing, , other than that nothing.
> 
> From an expat point of view there has been no positives since January last year, although it was a morally reprehensible regime before, it is not my position to try to change the world. I cannot see much optimisim for the future here, I hope things do improve, but while you have lack of responsibility and efficiency of 25% its difficult to see how it gets better.
> all the best kev


Good Luck in your new country.....and certainly don't think it can be any worse than Egypt ! Looking foreward to hearing all about your new life.


----------



## ArabianNights

kevinthegulf said:


> Sat in the departure lounge at Cairo airport, start my new job in Bahrain tommorrow, very happy to be going, it may well be out of the frying pan into the fire, however I am worn out here.
> The frustrations of work are a major part of my decision to go, trying to to work to standards is difficult here. Internally within my own lot the inefficiencies were immense, and as there is a complete lack of shame & professional pride, you cannot get improvements, on average I rejected invoices 4 times from accounts until we could send them out to clients, whoops you appear to have forgotten $21,000 on that one......
> 
> My wife was never greatly enthused with the place, and since the revolution has disliked it more, feeling harrassed when out by herself (& she is Asian and a Muslim with her hair covered)
> 
> Apart from the above, my dislikes were the muppetry of pedestrians & car drivers, the ever worsening rubbish situation and the hypocracy.
> 
> What will I miss? the weather (I think the climate is good, I am not looking forward to Gulf summers), some good local collegues, the Cairo Hash, the Ace club and the view from my office window where I could see from Citadel round to Saqqara pyramids (when the visibility was good) and the nile passing, , other than that nothing.
> 
> From an expat point of view there has been no positives since January last year, although it was a morally reprehensible regime before, it is not my position to try to change the world. I cannot see much optimisim for the future here, I hope things do improve, but while you have lack of responsibility and efficiency of 25% its difficult to see how it gets better.
> all the best kev



Awwww  You know, I nearly had a tear come out, when I read this post. I could feel your excitement, your apprehension and relief at the same time. I am jealous! I am sure that you would be much happier in the Gulf, then here in Egypt - I would be the same! I agree with everything you say here..... and I wish you and your family the best of luck!


----------



## marenostrum

kevinthegulf said:


> Sat in the departure lounge at Cairo airport, start my new job in Bahrain tommorrow, very happy to be going, it may well be out of the frying pan into the fire, however I am worn out here.
> The frustrations of work are a major part of my decision to go, trying to to work to standards is difficult here. Internally within my own lot the inefficiencies were immense, and as there is a complete lack of shame & professional pride, you cannot get improvements, on average I rejected invoices 4 times from accounts until we could send them out to clients, whoops you appear to have forgotten $21,000 on that one......
> 
> My wife was never greatly enthused with the place, and since the revolution has disliked it more, feeling harrassed when out by herself (& she is Asian and a Muslim with her hair covered)
> 
> Apart from the above, my dislikes were the muppetry of pedestrians & car drivers, the ever worsening rubbish situation and the hypocracy.
> 
> What will I miss? the weather (I think the climate is good, I am not looking forward to Gulf summers), some good local collegues, the Cairo Hash, the Ace club and the view from my office window where I could see from Citadel round to Saqqara pyramids (when the visibility was good) and the nile passing, , other than that nothing.
> 
> From an expat point of view there has been no positives since January last year, although it was a morally reprehensible regime before, it is not my position to try to change the world. I cannot see much optimisim for the future here, I hope things do improve, but while you have lack of responsibility and efficiency of 25% its difficult to see how it gets better.
> all the best kev


All the best in your new job.
I see your point about pre Jan 2011, at least from the security point of view we were a little bit safer in the Mubarak years.
I am having the same problems as you in my job, they don't know what "standards" are even if they smacked them on the face.
And what p....s me off most is that this country has huge potential but they keep waisting it.


----------



## ArabianNights

marenostrum said:


> And what p....s me off most is that this country has huge potential but they keep waisting it.


Totally agree!


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> Congratulations Kevin.
> 
> Please do keep us posted on how good life is for you and your wife..
> 
> I understand the work frustrations first hand, my biggest bug bear is that we are recruited to make the show run well yet we have no authourity only responsibility and yet when the **** hits the fan we have to take the blame. I have 2 staff I would like to get rid off.. but can I?


 Good luck Kevin. I think Manama is the best one of all the GCC cities, but yeh, the humid summers is going to be tough. Nevertheless, it is the one GCC State I would consider, at least the Bahraini's have to work like all us normal people, which makes them distinctly different to the other GCC states.


----------



## bermac

kevinthegulf said:


> Sat in the departure lounge at Cairo airport, start my new job in Bahrain tommorrow, very happy to be going, it may well be out of the frying pan into the fire, however I am worn out here.
> The frustrations of work are a major part of my decision to go, trying to to work to standards is difficult here. Internally within my own lot the inefficiencies were immense, and as there is a complete lack of shame & professional pride, you cannot get improvements, on average I rejected invoices 4 times from accounts until we could send them out to clients, whoops you appear to have forgotten $21,000 on that one......
> 
> My wife was never greatly enthused with the place, and since the revolution has disliked it more, feeling harrassed when out by herself (& she is Asian and a Muslim with her hair covered)
> 
> Apart from the above, my dislikes were the muppetry of pedestrians & car drivers, the ever worsening rubbish situation and the hypocracy.
> 
> What will I miss? the weather (I think the climate is good, I am not looking forward to Gulf summers), some good local collegues, the Cairo Hash, the Ace club and the view from my office window where I could see from Citadel round to Saqqara pyramids (when the visibility was good) and the nile passing, , other than that nothing.
> 
> From an expat point of view there has been no positives since January last year, although it was a morally reprehensible regime before, it is not my position to try to change the world. I cannot see much optimisim for the future here, I hope things do improve, but while you have lack of responsibility and efficiency of 25% its difficult to see how it gets better.
> all the best kev


Hi Kevin 

Have fun. It was good chatting with you on the last hash. If we make it to Bahrain for any reason we'll see you at the Hash 

Dave


----------



## ArabianNights

bermac said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> Have fun. It was good chatting with you on the last hash. If we make it to Bahrain for any reason we'll see you at the Hash
> 
> Dave


 Hash? Astagfirrullah azeem


----------



## kevinthegulf

*thanks*

Many thanks for the comments
I feel better already
Plus its a long weekend coming up as the Bahrainis are giving Sunday as a holiday as the prophets birthday is on saturday, theres a lesson that could be learned in Egypt
I will update in the near future


----------

